# My first trip to an indoor range later this week.



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

What to expect. Any tips? Going to Bass Pros range.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not much to suggest other than happy shooting.........

Where is the range located??


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Always use the safety God put between your ears, be aware and have a hell of a good time..


----------



## Hawk451 (Jan 13, 2016)

Earplugs in conjunction with electronic muffs can be a good idea, especially if the guy in the next lane is shooting a rifle-caliber pistol.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Make sure it's well-ventilated. If it's smoky inside you're most likely breathing lead dust.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You will most likely be renting the shooting lane by the hour or half hour. To make the most of your time, have your range bag well organized so you can reload quickly and safely. Make sure you have eye protection and I recommend electronic muffs so you can hear any commands from the range boss. (under $30 at Menards)

Have fun!

GW


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Your brass will land all over you as it bounces off the partition. Secure your collar or any other place a hot shell could settle on your skin. 

It's much louder than outside. 

Watch out for your (potentially) idiot neighbor (always good advice.) You are likely to be in closer proximity to other shooters than at an outdoor range so tighten up your tolerances. 

Don't shoot the machinery or target holder.

Be sure to smile at the guy who brings the 44 magnum. He brought it to get attention.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Read and obey the range rules. You might want to bring along a big piece of cardboard as a back stop for your paper target. Some ranges provide this free and others do not. If you have to pay by the hour or half hour some ranges will allow you to preload your mags before your time starts. If not, or you have a limited number of mags, buy the Uplula magazine loader if you don't already have one. It will allow you to load your magazines much more quickly.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

kramden said:


> What to expect. Any tips? Going to Bass Pros range.


The bangs are going to be much louder in an indoor range.

One of the ranges here doesn't allow shotguns, except near hunting season. Those things will shake the walls. AR-15s with 5.56 will also be really, really, loud.

Ear plugs > ear muffs.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Bass Pro Gurnee, Il. Went today. Had a great time. Range officer was terrific help for a first timer. Made us feel very welcome and comfortable!


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's a suggestion for your next trip. Most weeks, I hit the range twice a week and run through 300-500 rounds each trip. I reload my ammo and my cost per round is as low as I can make it and still use top quality materials. I turn the silhouette targets around and stick Birchwood 1" orange stickon targets to the backside - 4 rows of 3 targets, top to bottom. The front desk always gives me two silhouette targets (they're free) and that gives me 24 bulls to shoot at. I go back and ask for more silhouette targets (still free) when those are shot up and if I'm not shot out. Shooting at silhouette targets isn't much fun for me so I put the stickies on. My eyes are 63 years old and the white background on the back vs. putting them on the front of the target helps me see the hits and read what I'm doing right or wrong. I buy the Birchwood stickies in bulk from Amazon Prime - great price, free shipping, and I get them in a day or two.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan (Feb 18, 2015)

Not sure how many ranges are in your area, but check out each of them. You will develop a "favorite". One has better lighting. One is less expensive. One has better staff. One "feels" safer (ballistic panels between the lanes vs. pegboard between the lanes and bullet holes in the ceiling, etc.).


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

joepeat said:


> Make sure it's well-ventilated. If it's smoky inside you're most likely breathing lead dust.


Our indoor range has AC vents in front of every station. All adjustable for mega blast or non at all.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

that is not really true.

vetillation is a must I agree. The newer ones are hepa filtered..even better

BUT unless yuu ar e shooting uncoated bullets--there is minimal lead exposure in the air ---the only time leads gets exposed is when the bullet hits the backstop with fmj bullets( not talking about hollow points or lead bullets just FMJ) and very little is vaporized into air bourne particles.

enjoy your range time and shoot safely.

personally, I keep a watchful eye on all the other shooters..too many idiots out there walking with loaded guns outsid e of their booth, not keeping the muzzle down range.....

thus I shoot with my early AM buddies. I get to the range when it opens and usually get a lane as far away from others(that I do not know)--cuts down on my exposure to jerks and fools


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't Go! find a place to shoot on private land. Too many idiots and rules for me. jmho


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't think I've lasted an hour yet at my local indoor range. 30-45 minutes is about all I can take, sometimes less. Wife says the same. Feels like being an ant in a bass drum that's getting pounded. We use earplugs & earmuffs & it's still loud. I did find an outdoor range 25 minutes away & it's cheaper too! Saturday will be my first trip there. I used to shoot all day at outdoor ranges where I lived & will again now. When I retire & move next year I plan on finding a place I can legally & safely shoot in my backyard, way out in the country. Cant stand living in the city.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Read ALL the rules! ear plugs, no loaded guns or magazines. Oh, too many rules for me as I have a range real handy. jmo fwiw


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Gruesome said:


> Your brass will land all over you as it bounces off the partition. Secure your collar or any other place a hot shell could settle on your skin.
> 
> It's much louder than outside.
> 
> Watch out for your (potentially) idiot neighbor (always good advice.) You are likely to be in closer proximity to other shooters than at an outdoor range so tighten up your )


I like wearing a baseball cap to deflect the brass. Required if you are bald. 

I is amazing how creative idiots can be. I saw a laser dancing on my target from 6 or 7 stalls away from me.


----------

